# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Vuelve a llover en las cabeceras

## Xuquer

En este momento y segun el mapa que adjunto esta lloviendo en los embalses de cabecera del Tajo y del Jucar, una buenisima noticia  :Big Grin: 

Aunque ya sabemos que la alegria dura poco en casa del pobre, mañana... ni gota  :Frown: 
http://www.eltiempo24.es/el_tiempo/r...a/Espa%C3%B1a/

----------


## FEDE

> En este momento y segun el mapa que adjunto esta lloviendo en los embalses de cabecera del Tajo y del Jucar, una buenisima noticia 
> 
> Aunque ya sabemos que la alegria dura poco en casa del pobfre, mañana... ni gota 
> http://www.eltiempo24.es/el_tiempo/r...a/Espa%C3%B1a/


Hola Xuquer, me alegro por poca que sea bien venida sea.

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------

